# My Favourite- LOLDOGS :)



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

These are my favourite pictures off the webside LOLdogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are some good ones. Thanks.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle! I could spend hours on loldogs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love that website


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are too funny!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

another excellent one to add -


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie's Loldog premiere hehe


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

oh my! These are hilarious!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

these are great - which makes me think...we should have our own caption competition thread on here. Ya know...someone posts a funny pic, best caption wins


----------

